# Cleaning feather/down jackets?



## Luci07 (1 October 2010)

Looking at some of my jackets - they could do with a clean but I am loathe to put them through my washing machine (which I have always given in and done before) as they they lose their thickness and warmth. I don't have a tumble dryer to try the "dry with dryer balls to bring back thickness"

So, rather than ruin them, has anyone tried dry cleaning? I have tried to steer away from these kind of jackets but they are the best on a really cold day!


----------



## dibbin (1 October 2010)

Dammit, I was going to suggest tumble drying with a couple of (clean) tennis balls. Oh well ...


----------



## Luci07 (1 October 2010)

Does that really work though? just remembered my sister has a tumble dryer so I could wash and then deposit them on her...!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (1 October 2010)

I have always struggled to get my down jackets looking thick again. A friend (who's jackets always look thick) has just informed that her secret is to get the jacket totally dry THEN put it in a dryer, she doesnt use tennis balls but you can.  Will be trying that method next time.  You could always use a dryer in a laundrette, suspect they will be better than most domestic dryers as guess they will be more powerful.


----------



## not_with_it (1 October 2010)

I would wash it and then borrow a tumble dryer.

I have just washed my gillet and put in in the dryer without tennis balls as I dont have any and it has come up lovely and fluffy. It does take a while to fully dry though.


----------



## dibbin (1 October 2010)

It does work, I've done it with my Toggi down gilet loads of times. Agree with sillygillyhorse, let it dry THEN tumble it. The tennis balls help to fluff it up, although they do make a hell of a racket!


----------



## appylass (1 October 2010)

I don't have a tumble drier   I just wait until the jacket etc. is completely dry and then shake it like mad, it works for me. I haven't noticed any reduced fluffiness or warmth


----------



## Kat (1 October 2010)

Down jackets are the best but hard to clean! 

For one of mine I just borrow my mum's tumble dryer and it is fine. I don't put balls in with it or anything, just follow the washing instructions. 

For my MEGA warm one it is too big to go in a domestic machine. So I either use a laundrette or go to the dry cleaners and use their duvet service. Don't have it traditionally dry cleaned with chemicals, as they can damage some of the finishes I think - have it cleaned as a duvet.


----------



## Kat (1 October 2010)

Also with the one that is hard to clean I tend to avoid cleaning it more than I have to, so I only wear it when it is too cold for my other coats, try to keep it as clean as possible, spot clean any marks, and hang it out to air to get rid of smells. Saves money as cleaning it isn't cheap.


----------



## K27 (1 October 2010)

I just chuck mine in the machine, let it dry and then when it's dry give it a real good shake to fluff it up-I used to have a tumble drier and can vouch for the tennis ball method.


----------

